# Samsung 55" 7150 or Sony 55" XBR 4K?



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

A Samsung UN55H7150AFXZA is on sale for $999, a 700 dollar savings. A Sony XBR55W850B (4K) is on sale for $1700, almost half price. Is it worth an extra 700 bucks to go with the Sony? Yes, the Sony has an awesome picture, but the Samsung (after calibrated) is no slouch. It will be in the family room for casual viewing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've always been partial to Sony myself. :dontknow:


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

mechman said:


> I've always been partial to Sony myself. :dontknow:


Partial enough to spend an extra $700? The Samsung is a bit smaller in size, and will actually fit better in the space we have. Think I'll go that way...unless someone here can explain why I absolutely need 4K.

Think I'll use that $700 savings to upgrade the Panasonic projector in my Home Theater. That's the ticket!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

What did you end up deciding?

I have ruled out 4k in the foreseeable future for myself. According to the advice out there, you need to be sitting pretty close to notice the difference even with a 70"+ display. That and there's hardly any 4k content out there.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

fusseli said:


> What did you end up deciding?
> 
> I have ruled out 4k in the foreseeable future for myself. According to the advice out there, you need to be sitting pretty close to notice the difference even with a 70"+ display. That and there's hardly any 4k content out there.


We actually bought the Samsung UN55HU8550 4K model. It was on sale for $1599, plus Best Buy covered the sales tax.

The picture is stunning in quality. We still can make it better with a good calibration. Plan to do that soon.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Interesting. I bet family photos are incredible on 4k especially.

I am looking at a 65" H7150 for $1800, I should have done it on black Friday for $1500 :explode: the HU8550 is all the way up at $2500  The $700 difference is a lot extra. Even though I have myself convinced not to get 4k, part of me still wants it! For me the biggest thing is it becoming obsolete, I'd prefer to buy a high end display and have it last for years. I made a mistake cheaping out on my present tv, here I am wanting an upgrade 3 years later.


----------

